

Oracle/Google: You looked at our code before to build Dalvik. Is it not smart? - scriptproof
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/04/oracle-tells-jury-you-cant-just-step-on-somebodys-intellectual-property.ars

======
cubicle67
actual title _Oracle tells jury "you can't just step on somebody's
intellectual property"_

~~~
scriptproof
If "intellectual property" is patent on software or ideas, it just not had to
be a property in first place imho. The other issues are even worst, if Oracle
wins, you can not write an API without to be at risk to be sued because
someone had a previous work in the area.

